# Fichier verrouillé - comment déverrouiller plusieurs fichier



## totolelectro (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème, j'ai un ensemble de fichiers dont certains étaient verrouillés, j'ai voulu essayer de tous les déverrouiller en faisant "cmd+A" puis "clique-droit" et ensuite "lire les informations". Il y avait un "-" devant "verrouillé" alors j'ai cliqué dessus pour essayer d'enlever, seulement cela a mis un "v" et maintenant tout mes fichiers sont verrouillés. 

Pour info si j'essaie d'enlever le "v" cela ne fonctionne pas, je ne peux le faire que un par un... Le problème c'est que j'en ai des centaines et je ne veux pas les déverrouiller un à un...:rateau:

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment déverrouiller tout les fichiers en une fois ? 

Merci d'avance...


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Novembre 2010)

si ceux-ci sont dans un dossier il suffit à la racine du dossier de faire un cmd + I puis tu fais déverrouiller et en bas sur la roue crantée tu ( appliqué au  fichiers inclius)

sinon tu sélectionnes tes fichiers que tu veux déverrouiller et tu fais un alt + cmd + I et tu déverrouilles le tout


----------



## totolelectro (10 Novembre 2010)

J'ai essayé ce que tu m'as dis.

En fait cela revient à faire "clique-droit" de faire "cmd+I" ?

alors il n'y a pas d'options "appliquer au fichier inclus"...

Bizarre-... j'ai MAC OSx 10.5.8












Donc voilà je ne sais pas si c'est normal que je n'aie pas les même options que toi... C'est un disque externe FAT32 si jamais...​


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Novembre 2010)

oui tu as raison... mais il te suffit de cocher une fois la case verrouiller puis de la re-décocher et ça déverrouiller tous tes dossiers ( actuellement tu as un - cela indique que tu as des fichiers verrouillés et d'autres non)


----------



## totolelectro (10 Novembre 2010)

En fait c'est assez bizarre...

J'ai dut cliquer pleins de fois sur le petit "-" devant "verrouiller" et tout d'un coup il a disparu... comme si j'avais dut cliquer 1x par fichier verrouillé... étrange... :mouais:

Enfin, problème réglé, merci...


----------



## hdaiforever (7 Novembre 2012)

Chez moi il y a toujours un dossier avec le cadenas et pourtant la case n'est pas cochée verrouillée :mouais:

Je peux malgré tout lire le contenu sans problème.


Ps; c'est un dossier importé de windows via mon DDE 2.5".


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2012)

C'est possible là ce sont les permissions ( droits de lecture et écriture ) qui sont différentes.


----------



## hdaiforever (7 Novembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> C'est possible là ce sont les permissions ( droits de lecture et écriture ) qui sont différentes.



C'est dû à windaube ?

Je fais comment pour changer ça ?
Je suis pourtant le seul utilisateur de l'iMac.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Novembre 2012)

sur le fichier un cmd+i en bas tu as permissions et là tu changes les droits


----------



## hdaiforever (7 Novembre 2012)

Je suis bien en ecriture/lecture sur les 3 lignes.


----------



## camillevds (5 Août 2015)

Bonsoir, 

Moi j'ai le même problème ... je voudrais supprimé des dossiers, sauf que mon mac me dit "impossible de placer l'élément dans la corbeille(.....) car il ne peut pas être supprimé" j'ai essayé de faire "cmd + I" la il m'indique que mon dossier n'est pas verrouillé, sauf que quand je fait double clic dessus pour l'ouvrir dans une appli il m'indique bien en haut de la page que mon dossier est verrouillé.
J'ai également essayé le "alt + cmd + I" sur le dossier, il m'indique bien que mon dossier n'est pas verrouiller et mes partages et permissions sont en lecture seulement 
J'ai voulu du coup formater ma carte (car mes dossier sont sur une micro SD) mais bon... sur mac c'est un peux compliqué de formater (ou alors c'est moi qui n'y comprend pas grand chose)
Je ne sais pas comment faire pour le débloquer, si vous pouvez m'aider, ce serais vraiment cool ^^

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (5 Août 2015)

Salut *camillvds*.

Va à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, je te propose de passer plusieurs commandes.

*- a) *D'abord une commande de déverrouillage, de la forme :


```
sudo chflags -R nouchg /Volumes/nom_de_ta_carte_SD
```

--> pour la saisir, commence par écrire (ou fais un copie-de-coller de) : sudo chflags -R nouchg, puis saute *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier. Ensuite, en-dehors de la fenêtre du «Terminal», tu sélectionnes au pointeur l'icône du volume de ta carte SD monté sur ton Bureau de session et tu en fais carrément un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du «Terminal», ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au volume de ta carte et son nom (l'équivalent de mon : /Volumes/nom_de_ta_carte_SD). Presse la touche ↩︎ (= "Entrée") du clavier pour activer la commande --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> cette commande fait sauter le flag:uchg (l'attribut d'immutabilité) sur le volume de ta carte, de manière récursive (avec effet sur toute la profondeur de son contenu) - au cas où il serait responsable du verrouillage.

--------------------​
*- b) *Ensuite, une commande de permissions, de la forme :


```
sudo chmod -R u /Volumes/nom_de_ta_carte_SD
```

--> pour la saisir, tu connais le topo à présent : copier-coller de sudo chmod -R u=+w, après quoi tu sautes *un espace* et glisser-déposer derechef de l'icône du volume de ta carte dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et ↩︎ pour activer la commande (dans un délai de 5' après une première authentification pour une commande sudo, tu n'as pas beosin de ressaisir ton mot-de-passe pour les suivantes...) --> cette commande rajoute récursivement (sur toute la profondeur du volume de ta clé) la permission d'écriture en faveur de l'user-propriétaire.

--------------------​
*- c) *Enfin, une commande de propriété, de la forme :


```
sudo chown -R camillevds:staff /Volumes/nom_de_ta_carte_SD
```

--> pour la saisir, il faut que tu remplaces dans la saisie initiale de sudo chown -R camillevds:staff, le terme camillevds, à sa place précise, par ton nom exact d'utilisateur tel que tu le vois écrit dans l'invite de commande de la fenêtre du «Terminal» qui est du type : MacBook Pro:~ camillevds$. Cela fait, tu sautes comme d'habitude *un espace* après staff, et tu fais un glisser-déposer derechef de l'icône du volume de ta carte dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et ↩︎ pour activer la commande --> cette commande, si besoin était, t'établit en user-propriétaire sur le volume de ta carte SD et son contenu (récursivement).

☞ Tu n'as plus qu'à essayer de supprimer tes dossiers, pour voir si la situation est débloquée.

--------------------​
*- d) *En dernier lieu, si tu voulais ré-intialiser ta carte, voici comment : tu vas à _Applications/Utilitaires_ encore, et tu lances cette fois l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Dans sa colonne de gauche, tu sélectionnes le disque physique de ta carte SD (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge, la concernant) et tu actives le menu : "_Effacer_" dans le champ de droite --> cette option va imprimer une Table de Partition GUID neuve sur le disque de ta carte et exporter un volume au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) comme attendu. Tu n'as qu'à choisir le nom du volume que tu veux avant de pressr le bouton "_Appliquer_".

--------------------​


----------

